# Intel WiFi 5300 Problem



## Day_JJ (Jun 19, 2013)

I have FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE installed on a Shuttle computer and am attempting to upgrade the WiFi. It came with a RealTek RTL8191se PCIe card that works well. But the card only operates in the 2.4 GH_z_ band and I would like to have dual band capabilities. So I bought an Intel Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300 card to replace it, made the configuration changes, and restarted the computer.

No joy. Everything looks proper except I can no longer connect to the network.

Until testing is completed, I am using the following in loader.conf: 
	
	



```
if_iwn_load="YES"
iwn4965fw_load="YES"
iwn1000fw_load="YES"
iwn5000fw_load="YES"
iwn5150fw_load="YES"
iwn6000fw_load="YES"
iwn6000g2afw_load="YES"
iwn6000g2bfw_load="YES"
iwn6050fw_load="YES"
legal.intel_iwn.license_ack=1
```

ifconfig reports:

```
iwn0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:21:6a:71:62:c6
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11b
	status: associated
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:21:6a:71:62:c6
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
	ssid "" channel 1 (2412 MHz 11b)
	country US authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF txpower 15
	bmiss 10 scanvalid 450 bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250
	roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 1 wme roaming MANUAL bintval 0
```
And 
	
	



```
#ifconfig wlan0 scan
SSID/MESH ID    BSSID              CHAN RATE   S:N     INT CAPS
                b8:c7:5d:0a:af:2d   11   54M -86:-95  100 EPS  RSN HTCAP WPA WME
                b8:c7:5d:0a:af:2e  149   54M -91:-95  100 EP   RSN HTCAP WPA WME
                00:1e:c2:f5:b6:ba  149   54M -75:-95  100 EP   RSN HTCAP WPA WME
                00:1e:c2:f5:b6:b9   11   54M -70:-95  100 EPS  RSN HTCAP WPA WME
```
lists the appropriate connections. But wpa_supplicant outputs: 
	
	



```
Jun 18 21:48:00 DC-MHFW wpa_supplicant[540]: Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
Jun 18 21:48:00 DC-MHFW wpa_supplicant[540]: Trying to associate with SSID 'Local Node'
Jun 18 21:48:00 DC-MHFW wpa_supplicant[540]: Association request to the driver failed
```
approximately every five seconds from startup until termination.

Does someone have this card working? Or can someone tell what is wrong?

Thanks in advance for any help you may be able to provide.


----------



## Day_JJ (Jun 20, 2013)

Can ndis be used instead of the iwn driver?

I have a custom kernel without iwn activated. So, I found the SYS, INF, and firmware files for the WiFi card and generated the loader module. After removing the iwn* modules from loader.conf and replacing them with the ndis generated modules I rebooted.

The boot hangs with these as the last lines of output:

```
ndis0: <Intel(R) WiFi Link 5300 AGN> mem 0xfebfe000-0xfebfffff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci3
cat't re-use a leaf (DriverDesc)!
ndis0: NDIS API version: 5.1
ndis0: NDIS ERROR: 40001b7c (unknown error)
```

And when I tried to boot without the modules and load them manually, the kernel panics.

Is there any hope for using the card?


----------



## Day_JJ (Jun 24, 2013)

Not exactly a solution - but: I swapped in a drive from an old machine that has 8.2-STABLE loaded and the card works. It still won't connect on the 5 GH_z_ band despite `ifconfig wlan0 scan` displaying the APs at channel 149 but I can at least connect on the 2.4 GH_z_ channels.


----------



## zspider (Jun 24, 2013)

Day_JJ said:
			
		

> Can ndis be used instead of the iwn driver?
> 
> I have a custom kernel without iwn activated. So, I found the SYS, INF, and firmware files for the WiFi card and generated the loader module. After removing the iwn* modules from loader.conf and replacing them with the ndis generated modules I rebooted.
> 
> ...



Not sure how well NDIS works, I tried using a custom module for a different wireless card and it kernel panicked everytime I tried to load it.


----------



## Day_JJ (Jun 24, 2013)

I've used NDIS before and it worked well. I also had to use it with the RealTek RTL8191se that was originally in the machine and had no problem. (Recently) it has only been with the module generated for the Intel card that I have had problems.


----------



## bald_bohemian (Mar 25, 2016)

Has there been any progress with this issue? I am also running into issues using the Intel Ultimate N Wifi Link 5300. I was also wondering if it would be possible to use the Linux compatibility to pull in a driver from Debian ... and if so how I could do this.


----------



## orphansec (Jul 10, 2016)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/35467/  try following that conversation. All you do is download, unzip, base64encode and move it into which ever file is being used by the iwn Makefile.


----------

